# Rockford, Illinois OIS domestic AB-DW-PO to wit Pipe.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

And.... go!







Rockford, Illinois — Winnebago County sheriff's office released body camera footage that showed Faustin Guetigo's final moments before the 27-year-old was fatally shot. The Winnebago County State's Attorney's Office says the situation began Saturday afternoon, after Faustin's wife, Rose Ndoroum called police after an argument led to a fight. A deputy arrived at the residence and confronted Guetigo outside of the home. Guetigo is seen repeatedly pulling away from the deputy to avoid being arrested. Guetigo then ran inside the home. 

Two deputies entered the house using a key, one held a taser and the other with a firearm. The pair located Guetigo in the basement holding a metal pipe. The officers say they asked the suspect to drop the pipe at least three times. Investigators say the man ran up the stairs and a deputy identified as Sergeant Broullard fired his gun. Guetigo continued charging and hit Broullard on the head with the pipe, knocking him unconscious. Another deputy fired, and provided emergency care. Guetigo died at the hospital. Sgt. Broullard was treated and released.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Holy awful from start to finish . First guy on scene had zerooooooo control of the situation.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Treehouse413 said:


> Holy awful from start to finish . First guy on scene had zerooooooo control of the situation.


Agreed, the shoot it self was clean, but the situation shouldn't have got that far.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

That was pathetic. Start to finish. What a mess


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

A perfect example of why a domestic should never be a 1 officer response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

USAF286 said:


> A perfect example of why a domestic should never be a 1 officer response.


Unless it's absolutely necessary, this incident is a good example why _any_ call should not be a one officer response. We never know when "routine" is gonna turn into a fight for our lives.

There are so many things wrong with this incident. Never stick your face in a window where you know an uncooperative felony suspect is hiding in. The first guy in the stick should never be armed with a Taser (or any less lethal), it should always be a firearm of some type. If possible, don't stack in the door, get in as quickly as possible.

In the year 2021, our tactics need to be a lot better than what we all saw here, especially if you're by yourself on a call like this. There's nothing wrong with waiting for additional resources, especially on calls where you know you're gonna be taking the suspect into custody. We can't be allowing our egos to dictate how we do our jobs. Unless he's shooting people right now, stand by and wait for more officers and then do it safely. Bad tactics lead to "good" shootings but that's not the way it should be, especially nowadays.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> Unless it's absolutely necessary, this incident is a good example why _any_ call should not be a one officer response. We never know when "routine" is gonna turn into a fight for our lives.
> 
> There are so many things wrong with this incident. Never stick your face in a window where you know an uncooperative felony suspect is hiding in. The first guy in the stick should never be armed with a Taser (or any less lethal), it should always be a firearm of some type. If possible, don't stack in the door, get in as quickly as possible.
> 
> In the year 2021, our tactics need to be a lot better than what we all saw here, especially if you're by yourself on a call like this. There's nothing wrong with waiting for additional resources, especially on calls where you know you're gonna be taking the suspect into custody. We can't be allowing our egos to dictate how we do our jobs. Unless he's shooting people right now, stand by and wait for more officers and then do it safely. Bad tactics lead to "good" shootings but that's not the way it should be, especially nowadays.


I 100% agree but he had time to interview the victim at a separate location and then go to the home where the suspect was, and when he eventually called for more units several showed up. At this point, unless someone is actively getting their head caved in, it’s not worth going in alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

